# New Arrival



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one turned up today, my first tuning fork watch in a long time (they tend to die on me







) ,all original, some case and crystal scratches but nothing i cant live with (or sort out at a later date)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks pretty nice! The movt is interesting as its got those geneve stripes and is zinc plated I guess... i thought most of these were brass coloured like the omega plate...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice, I've been looking at a watch with one these f300Hz movements myself.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> The movt is interesting as its got those geneve stripes and is zinc plated I guess... i thought most of these were brass coloured like the omega plate...


ive found out that this caliber (1250) was also used in the speedsonic so this might be an early model f300 ,maybe someone who has more knowledge about these can add some info for me


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pugster said:


> > The movt is interesting as its got those geneve stripes and is zinc plated I guess... i thought most of these were brass coloured like the omega plate...
> 
> 
> ive found out that this caliber (1250) was also used in the speedsonic so this might be an early model f300 ,maybe someone who has more knowledge about these can add some info for me


I assume the plating is nickel Jon, I am not sure about whether Omega shipped solely un-plated movements. I thought they did but then I got my waffle dialled connie which has a plated movement. The other possibility is that it has had the movement or electronic module replaced, I say this as my NOS unbranded spare movements are plated. The little plate is just glued in place so is easy to remove and stick onto the new replacement.

Pugs, the Speedsonic is a 1255. One of the greatest things about this family of movements is that they are modular. The electronic plate is the same on the 1250 (esa 9162, date. esa 9164 day/date) f300s and 1255 (esa 9210) speedsonic. the electronic plate holds the fork, coils, electronics and index wheel. the reduction wheels are on the second module and there is a third chrono module that is mounted in a speedsonic (this is why the crown and pushers are at different levels on a speedsonic).

I cant post a direct link under forum rules but a search for 'esa 9162' will give you Rob Berkavicius's excellent site as the top result, some great info and an excellent diagram of the speedsonic sandwich on the 9210 page.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nothing wrong with that link Foz.... 

Link

Links to information/education only sites are fine..


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

many thanks for the info and link foz ,informative stuff as i know bugger all about tuning fork movements


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cheers Jase, I preferred to err on the side of caution









No worries Pugs, when I finally get round to finishing the layout there will be an Omega hummer article up on DeskDivers which will cover the history, development and details of the f300 range + what is in our opinion the best f300 model. We did a lot of research and it was fascinating.

Andy


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Andy,

I've got a NOS f300 Lobstertail from 1975 with all the bits and pieces. Let me know if you want some pictures.

Simon.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

SimonR said:


> Andy,
> 
> I've got a NOS f300 Lobstertail from 1975 with all the bits and pieces. Let me know if you want some pictures.
> 
> Simon.


Don't know about Andy but I definately want to see some pics Simon.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Good catch BTW pugster, well done, let's hope this one doesn't die. The Geneve stripes are quite rare I've been led to believe, here's a pic of my Zenith Allegro movement.



















I see you've got the bug and are looking for a Tissot Tissonic as well, it's a slippery slope, believe me .



















Cheers

Gary


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Here you go Gary, a few quickies of my Speedsonic f300.....try and ignore the dodgy camera work. These were taken not long after it arrived back from its first ever service in 2005!!





































Simon.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Simon, that's a beauty and there's nothing dodgy about the camera work either. I've always liked the Speedsonic, those raised indices are quite spectacular as is the dial colour and it's on the original and rare lobster bracelet, I'm just plain jealous now. Well done and wear it in good health. Out of curiousity where did you have it serviced?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## SimonR (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Gary,

Thanks for your kind comments. You know, now I look at it, it's the first time I've really noticed how raised the indices acually are!

I only wear it a few times a year (sad really, but with two small children, I don't want to take any chances!!) The bracelet, whilst very slightly marked, is in tip top condition. I've also got what is said to be the original box, but I'm yet to be convinced. The box in the pictures was bought new when I had it serviced, the original one is a smoked plastic one with both Speedmaster and Seamaster markings. I have heard that the Speedsonic is one of a few Omegas to be included in both camps? I'm not an Omega collector though, so I don't know. I just loved the look of the watch and spent a few years tracking down a nice example!!

When I had it serviced, I personally delivered it to STS, and personally collected it. On the whole, they were efficient and did a good job. They waited for spares to come from Switzerland for ages, so I left out replacement pushers at the time, however, the batteries have run out since then, so I'm due to take it back there in the next couple of weeks and the pushers will be fitted at the same time (free-gratis). Personally, I hate using anyone who isn't the actual manufacturer of the watch, but all my Omega enquiries sent me to STS.

Cheers

Simon.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> this one turned up today, my first tuning fork watch in a long time (they tend to die on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smart watch. Like those for a long while.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

SimonR said:


> Here you go Gary, a few quickies of my Speedsonic f300.....try and ignore the dodgy camera work. These were taken not long after it arrived back from its first ever service in 2005!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's cool also!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

SimonR said:


> Personally, I hate using anyone who isn't the actual manufacturer of the watch, but all my Omega enquiries sent me to STS.


STS are the UK service agents for Omega, so techincally it should be like sending it back to Omega


----------

